# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  What are these ADF's doing??!

## Lisa Marie

I have 3 ADF's in a community tank. I just love to watch them and hear their little croaking. I have 2 boys and 1 girl. Tonight I noticed this:




 :Frog Surprise:  These are the two boys. It was really funny because the one being held (the smaller male) was tapping his foot, like "come on..." but not struggling to get away. Any idea what they were doing?

----------


## Eli

Looks like a failed attempt at amplexus. During mating season, males will grab anything that moves and is too big to eat until they find a receptive female

----------

